# Scott Dewar's Homebrew: One by land, two by sea-Pathfinder RPG-IC



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2013)

What the title says

RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?333315-One-by-land-two-by-sea-Pathfinder-RPG-RG

ooc:http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...athfinder-RPG-OOC/page8&p=6086602#post6086602


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2013)

special info here


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2013)

More special info here

to do list:
1. Make a map of the area

2. name the kingdom and some of the principals

3. calender
12 lune' per annue
30 days per lune'
10 days per reisen
3 reisen per lune'
spring - Waldeskin [forest's kin] Walds
 traditioon says this is the time that the fey and forest's kindred defeat the grip of the winter queen's ruling grip
1.
2.
3.

summer - König segne [king's bless] Segne
 this is the time of the Sealy fey's rule, where all are blessed by the summer queen's consort, the summer king
4.
5.
6.

fall - Ernte [harvest] Ernte
 time of gathering in preperatioin of the invasion of Baba Yaga, the winter queen
7.
8.
9.

winter - Hexe Atem [witch's breath] Atem
 This the time of the unsealy courts rule, when Baba Yaga, the winter queen, invades the lands of people.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2013)

Eggert's cove, the most northern port of The Kingdom, at the end of a long day. it is the first day of the 5th month, or the second month of König segne, sometimes called Segne, A light fog gently rolling in by this time of the year. All the merchants have long ago closed their shops or rolled away their carts  and the taverns are now sending people home. The watch is busy jailing the brawlers or catching the street scum. 

Down one particular street walks a sailor recent disembarked from The Queen's Gambit, A ship of rough, cutthroat men known for their less then gentle treatment of those not of their crew. Word has it a stowaway was keel hulled and then tied to the the bowsprit. Another rumor, never spoken above a hushed whisper, is she's a pirate vessel - known equally for raiding and smuggling.

*Gorgal and Makoa*
This veteran of the sea, _*Gorgal (*__*the Scourge) *_by name, had a night of drinking under his belt when he sees a shadow near a ware house, Wareg's wares, during a time when this district is dead quiet. A fact that a belied by the faint glow of light around a set of closed doors. His attention is also drawn by a figure walking under a street Öllampe, that of his childhood gang days partner, _*Makoa*_.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*Garias Bazlagg*_

_*Garias'*_  contract as a merchant marine on the ship  Zee Khron was good, but when its renewal came up, the grizzled veteran watched his captain make dealings with some shady characters, in particular was this bugbear who sat at the captain's table. _*Garias*_ watched as a large bag of coin was exchanged for a small pouch that disappeared under the bugbear's cloak then the bestial bugbear got up and left, the vacated seat was quickly filled with a captain of ill repute. 

This particular slimy character sailed the Queen's Gambit, _Earl "pouches" Fannagan_ by name. The Gambit and Khron had sailed in tandem a few times, The Zee Khron as mercenary hire protection for some piracy, smuggling and slave trade, all serious offenses in The Kingdom.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_*
Kanala d'Arbaso*_
The watch avoids certain areas of town, _*Kanala's*_ shop being one of those areas. The shadow lurkers guild all knew her. They should, since she had been given a vision that saved the life of the guild master once. This has earned her 'permanent protection' for her shop at no cost. That does not protect her from other 'business men's ' territories as she makes her way home.

She wasn't sure if it was the spirits or an actual physical being, but she always felt she has a protector in the night. Whoever, or whatever, it is, The gods be blessed for this Edle Rössel, and may this  Edle Rössel be blessed. At the end of her nightly walk she caught sight of what was in a shadow that might have been a face in the dark .. .. ..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 *Darthan*

As is the custom of the sea at night, it sends its waters in as fog, bringing with it a chill to the warm night air. it was time for _her_ to close the shop. He has long ago known it was protected by the gang known as the _shadow lurkers_ - mostly benign, but watch your pouch regardless - headquartered in the vicinity of the Brandywine Trading Company. Their guildmaster, _Thom Atzul_, had put word out that her shop was under their protection. That took care of that potential threat, but outside of their territory, specifically the territory she went through to get home, things have gotten dicey. More then a few times having an altercation with a sap wielding rogue or two wanting an easy pouch of coin. _Hermann's sons_ are looking for him, someday either they will come for him, or him for them. They are headquartered somewhere in the warehouse district. He is alone, they are many. Tactics will need to be used to fight these wily rats.

Suddenly his heart races as he watches _her_ leaving the shop, first locking the door, the turning around like she is looking for someone, a smile on her beautiful lips and a sparkle in her eyes. The walk home tonight was quiet and uneventful, his usual shadow empty and waiting for him. As she gets home she does her gaze about, the same smile seen when she leaves her shop. Suddenly his heart stops - his stomach drops to the ground. Her gaze has locked on to where he is. Is there someone unseen to him? Or has he been spotted by _her_?!?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_*

Borhald Threndor*_

It was late when the caravan got back._ *Sigh* _A broken axle on the lead wagon, A horse lamed by a rock in her hoof, Goblins attacking in daylight, but a dark part of the woods. All part of a days work. Sure could have used that archer from Ferdinand's well, She is quite handy with that bow.

As _*Borhald*_ leaves Lefty's place he sees two tall humanoid figures following a human who is lurking in the shadows. The two tall ones are upwards of 7 feet tall, the human about 6 foot - Wearing a _breastplate_?

Accross the street was a woman carrying a quarter staff entering a home. She looks like that archer .. .. .. .. .. hmmm, what is going on here? He sees the 6 foot tall one start to  leave as the woman disappears into her home .. .. .. .. ..









*OOC:*


sorry all, just now getting my first cup of coffee







As _*Borhald*_ leaves Lefty's place he sees two tall humanoid figures, one speaking to the other in a rough guttural language.

Off in the distance a shadowy figure lurks about before quickly slipping through a backlit doorway of a warehouse.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2013)

Gorgol is a physically imposing figure over 6 feet tall with lean wiry muscles rather than the skinny underfed kid Makoa remembers. His skin is a deep olive color and his eyes are black as the darkest layers of the abyss. His hair is dark and wiry and trimmed roughly with a dagger close to the scalp. His ears are short and pointed with one well chewed in a long ago struggle. His teeth are pronounced and gleam against his dark skin even in the dim light. He has ritual scar tattoos in swirling patterns around a dagger. His features are too sharp and Orcish to be considered handsome. He wears a doublet of dove and charcoal vertical stripes over a finely made chain shirt and snug black sailor’s trousers with flared upturned cuffs. He wears soft gray sea lion skin boots. A black leather sash festooned with pockets holds up a matching belt from which hangs a pouch of tools, a longsword and a pair of whips one of which is wickedly spiked. He moves cautiously toward the other man. He grins and growls out a greeting and a question in Orcish, "Ba Makoa, gras nak lo nas. Wa fo dim potang?" 

[sblock=Translation]Ahoy Makoa, long time no see. How is your mother?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2013)

Locking up before leaving her shop isn't really necessary, given the level of protection she enjoys, but Kanala never allows herself to get sloppy. As the last lock clicks into place and she turns to the street, a quick call summons the spirits of her ancestors to protect her on the short walk home. The sea-breeze is brisk on her skin, the night air cool; the heel of her quarterstaff clicks a staccato rhythm on the cobblestones, her waist length braid swings gently behind and dusky skin blends with the shadows.

When she sees the shadowy face, Kanala keeps right on walking. In this part of the city, it doesn't pay to linger or to be too nosy. All the same, she keeps an eye on the apparition as she walks; it also doesn't pay to be careless.









​


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2013)

*Darthan, Human Fighter*

Darthan slips as quietly as he can through the shadows in Kanala's wake.  When she, the object of his fondest desires, turns outside her door, his heart froze.  Why could he not approach her?  Why was he so terrified?  Oh, yes.  It was because she was so far above his station and a gentlewoman like that could not be sullied by the likes of Darthan, who bore the weight of the blood of dozens upon his soul.  He melted back into the shadows until Kanala was safely in her home, and then he, too, went to his abode and fell into a restless and fitful sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2013)

Scotley said:


> He grins and growls out a greeting and a question in Orcish, "Ba Makoa, gras nak lo nas. Wa fo dim potang?"
> 
> [sblock=Translation]Ahoy Makoa, long time no see. How is your mother?[/sblock]




As soon as you speak, the shadowy figure takes off running to duck into Wareg's warehouse through the dimly backlit door.

[dm]heh, first time using the dm brackets! Otherwise awaiting Makoa's response[/dm]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2013)

Leif said:


> Darthan slips as quietly as he can through the shadows .. .. .. .. ..   He melted back into the shadows until Kanala was safely in her home, and then he, too, went to his abode  .. .. .. .. ..



 As you head for home, you get the sense you are being followed .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 14, 2013)

The tall woodsman almost unconsciously reaches down to loosen the  long sword in its scabbard, as he slows his steps.  He edges towards the shadows to his left, as he goes, trying to get a better sense of the situation.  There may be mischief a-foot, but cities and their dwellers are much harder to read than the wilderness signs he knows so well.  

His hunter's instincts get the better of him, and overcome his caution, as he slowly makes his way towards the warehouse entrance.  Something about the figure did not seem right...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2013)

gah! double post!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2013)

Helfdan said:


> The tall woodsman almost unconsciously reaches down to loosen the  long sword in its scabbard, as he slows his steps.  He edges towards the shadows to his left, as he goes, trying to get a better sense of the situation.  There may be mischief a-foot, but cities and their dwellers are much harder to read than the wilderness signs he knows so well.
> 
> His hunter's instincts get the better of him, and overcome his caution, as he slowly makes his way towards the warehouse entrance.  Something about the figure did not seem right...












*OOC:*


  @_*Scotley*_ , [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] give me a perception from each of you;   @_*Helfdan*_ , give me a perception and a stealth 
Thank you







[sblock=privet info]
1d20+8=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 15, 2013)

*Borhald*

Perception: 12

Stealth: 19


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay, very busy time for me during the week.   [/sblock]

perception check (1d20+8=13)

An average sized half-orc which is still an intimidating sized humanoid creature, He stands 6'3 and weighs in at 250 lbs.  His black hair and brown eyes match his dark complexion.   His confidence can be felt/smelled, oozing from every pore of his body and he prefers to go shirtless under his hide armor.  A prostitute once told him it was an attractively manly look and he preferred to believe she was not just flattering him because he was paying her.  He has ritual scar tattoos in swirling patterns around a dagger.  He wears a buckler on his left arm and usually wields a longsword in his right, though he also loves the feel of a dagger in his hand because it lets him get close to his prey.  He wears a bandolier across his chest in which he stores his dagger for easy access and again, he thinks it's a cool look.  This is Makoa and tonight the young half-orc is walking home from Sarenrae's temple.  The old priest that took him in when he ran from the authorites so long ago is not doing well and in all likely hood will not make it through the month.

Makoa's thoughts are deep and heavy this night, they are fully consuming him as he walks the dark streets.  He has never really had to worry about the seedier side of Eggert's Cove.  Most the rif-raf don't bother a half-orc whose muscles are ripping at his hide armor.  Maybe this explains why the voice he hears startles him so.  Who is it that calls him by name.  Then a note of familiarity intrudes into his thoughts - something.... from long ago.  Makoa peers into the dark to see better - He sees Gorgol but it takes a few seconds for him to put it all together.  Then, like a torch being lit, the memories - good and bad, familiar and scarey come rushing bad and purely by insinct, he answers - "Gro zhak gnahh rrab uk 'uh rohag, guhh' orzgo uh ha runroh - pn nrhan orbhhaakg rr' 'u haho nro rha' 'u haho r' uht haokt."  Makoa stops his feet, and awaits the others response all the while holding down an unfamiliar feeling of nervousness.

[sblock=translation] She can still whip on your weak, sorry excuse for a mother - but that explains why you are the way you are my old friend.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgol grins a broad toothy grin taking almost childlike delight in Makoa's words. "Arakan's dak droll romagga, Makoa, du nacht ta strida." He pauses just outside the light of Street Öllampe knowing his old comrade can see him just fine in the darkness. He gestures a thumb at the door to Wareg's warehouse. "Wo lak lampet ver hunleg dis gralac?"

[sblock=Translation]"Arakan's dark hairy arse, Makoa, you haven't lost a step." (Arakan, the Darktongue (The Stranger): God of darkness, lies, and dangerous powers. Orcish). "Who is the rabbit we chased down that hole?"[/sblock]

OOC: Perception (1d20+6=17)


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2013)

Makoa smiles back at his friend though deep down, he knows it's more than happiness, there is much relief in his smile as well.  "''u, r' haokt haho mgn rrhan A kootot nukakrn - ha bhohaghakn tagohgauk aktoot.  Nrukr, nu po nho, A gkur kun u rrhan 'u gbohag, A ghar ku uko.  Pn, ranr nro tha' A'go rhat A zuht zohnhaakh' go ha tagohgauk hakt nro nrukrn u thhaakakk gurouko'g phuut nukakrn ag oknazakk aktoot.."


[sblock=Translation]  You, my friend are just what I needed tonight - a pleasant diversion indeed.  Though, to be true, I know not of what you speak, I saw no one.  But, with the day I've had I could certainly use a diversion and the thought of draining someone's blood tonight is enticing indeed. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


waiting to hear back from some of the others


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2013)

"Mathura dazka da mal." He moves cautiously toward the backlit door. "Ver uh leg?"

[sblock=Translation]shadowy fellow took the door. We give chase?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2013)

_*Borhald*_


Helfdan said:


> Perception: 12
> 
> Stealth: 19
> As _*Borhald*_ leaves Lefty's place he sees two tall humanoid figures, one speaking to the other in a rough guttural language.
> ...




**Borhold sees the shadowy figure slip through the back lit door of the warehouse, The warehouse door closes with a dull thud, not wood on stone as expected, but muffled; as he stands watching he listens to the two large humanoids speaking in a guttural language, he is sure they do not see him.









*OOC:*


Helfdan, What languages does he speak. I could not find them listed. I missed that I guess

To all: make sure you have languages listed, please.








*Gorgal and Makoa*

**The two halforcs, being old acquaitences, still remember their code speak as part of their gang days, easily communicating between themselves. The warehouse door closes with a dull thud, not wood on stone as expected, but muffled.

_*Garias Bazlagg*_. 



			
				me said:
			
		

> This particular slimy character sailed the Queen's Gambit, _Earl "pouches" Flannagan_ by name. The Gambit and Khron had sailed in tandem a few times, The Zee Khron as mercenary hire protection for some piracy, smuggling and slave trade, all serious offenses in The Kingdom.




_**"pouches" Flannagan _exits, his eyes shifting about. The tavern keeper looks relieved to see him go.
_*
Kanala d'Arbaso*_


			
				me said:
			
		

> The watch avoids certain areas of town, _*Kanala's*_  shop being one of those areas. The shadow lurkers guild all knew her.  They should, since she had been given a vision that saved the life of  the guild master once. This has earned her 'permanent protection' for  her shop at no cost. That does not protect her from other 'business  men's ' territories as she makes her way home.
> 
> She wasn't sure if it was the spirits or an actual physical being, but  she always felt she has a protector in the night. Whoever, or whatever,  it is, The gods be blessed for this Edle Rössel, and may this  Edle  Rössel be blessed. At the end of her nightly walk she caught sight of  what was in a shadow that might have been a face in the dark .. .. ..




**All becomes quiet for the night.

 *Darthan*

[sblock= quote me]Suddenly his heart races as he watches _her_  leaving the shop, first locking the door, the turning around like she  is looking for someone, a smile on her beautiful lips and a sparkle in  her eyes. The walk home tonight was quiet and uneventful, his usual  shadow empty and waiting for him. As she gets home she does her gaze  about, the same smile seen when she leaves her shop. Suddenly his heart  stops - his stomach drops to the ground. Her gaze has locked on to where  he is. Is there someone unseen to him? Or has he been spotted by _her_?!?[/sblock]

[sblock=quote leif]Darthan slips as quietly as he can through the shadows in Kanala's wake.   When she, the object of his fondest desires, turns outside her door,  his heart froze.  Why could he not approach her?  Why was he so  terrified?  Oh, yes.  It was because she was so far above his station  and a gentlewoman like that could not be sullied by the likes of  Darthan, who bore the weight of the blood of dozens upon his soul.  He  melted back into the shadows until Kanala was safely in her home, and  then he, too, went to his abode and fell into a restless and fitful  sleep.                         [/sblock]

** [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], Darthan needs to give me a perception check, please


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2013)

Makoa looks back to the door...not quite the sound he expected.  If nothing catches his eye as soon as the two half-orcs enter, Makoa will look back at the door and wall a little more carefully.

perception (1d20+8=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2013)

*GM:*  stand by guys, fighting Montezuma's revenge today


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2013)

Hang in there DeWar!  I wish you much soft paper.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

More like full bags all night long. Yup, still got that gnasty ole thang.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2013)

Could be worse.  You could have no lower exit at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

True that. I am just beyond tired of this thing that is typically reversed after 6 months, not a year or in my case: 15 months and counting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2013)

*Makoa*



mleibrock said:


> Makoa looks back to the door...not quite the sound he expected.  If nothing catches his eye as soon as the two half-orcs enter, Makoa will look back at the door and wall a little more carefully.
> 
> perception (1d20+8=19)




Your keen ears do not deceive you, though there is another shadow standing in the shadows of a building. This one seems to be much more cautious the the first one seen. It is a bit hard to tell where his attention is, the other shadow or something else.

        *GM:*  dm roll: 1d20+4=12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2013)

*Borhald Threndor*

[sblock=Borhald up to now[/SIZE]_*] 
Borhald Threndor*_

It was late when the caravan got back._ *Sigh* _A broken axle on   the lead wagon, A horse lamed by a rock in her hoof, Goblins attacking   in daylight, but a dark part of the woods. All part of a days work.  Sure  could have used that archer from Ferdinand's well, She is quite  handy  with that bow.




 

 As _*Borhald*_ leaves Lefty's place he sees two tall humanoid figures, one speaking to the other in a rough guttural language.

Off in the distance a shadowy figure lurks about before quickly slipping  through a backlit doorway of a warehouse.                         

helfdan

Scott Dewar's Homebrew: One by land, two by sea-Pathfinder  RPG-IC​The tall woodsman almost unconsciously reaches  down to loosen the   long sword in its scabbard, as he slows his steps.   He edges towards  the shadows to his left, as he goes, trying to get a  better sense of the  situation.  There may be mischief a-foot, but  cities and their dwellers  are much harder to read than the wilderness  signs he knows so well.

His hunter's instincts get the better of  him, and overcome his caution,  as he slowly makes his way towards the  warehouse entrance.  Something  about the figure did not seem right...

perception 12, stealth 19

me

**Borhold  sees the shadowy figure slip through the back lit door of the   warehouse, The warehouse door closes with a dull thud, not wood on stone   as expected, but muffled; as he stands watching he listens to the two   large humanoids speaking in a guttural language, he is pretty sure they  do not  see him.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  dm roll: 1d20+2=9     

Borhold has a choice, continue to observe the two guttural language speaking humanoids (neither one seems to notice you), or follow the suspicious looking shadow that ducked into a lit warehouse that should be shut down for the late hour it is.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 3, 2013)

Borhald decides to follow the figure towards the warehouse.  If he reaches the door, he examines it to see if it is locked.  

Stealth 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Perception 1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2013)

not locked or trapped, He hears muffled speaking from inside


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hand on his axe-haft, Borhald opens the door a crack, meaning to peek inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2013)

Makoa and Gorgal see the softly back lit door open slightly - slowly, stealthily.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgol looks for a place to take cover and motions for Makoa to do the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> _*Garias Bazlagg*_
> 
> _*Garias'*_  contract as a merchant marine on the ship  Zee Khron was good, but when its renewal came up, the grizzled veteran watched his captain make dealings with some shady characters, in particular was this bugbear who sat at the captain's table. _*Garias*_ watched as a large bag of coin was exchanged for a small pouch that disappeared under the bugbear's cloak then the bestial bugbear got up and left, the vacated seat was quickly filled with a captain of ill repute.
> 
> This particular slimy character sailed the Queen's Gambit, _Earl "pouches" Fannagan_ by name. The Gambit and Khron had sailed in tandem a few times, The Zee Khron as mercenary hire protection for some piracy, smuggling and slave trade, all serious offenses in The Kingdom.



 [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION], Did I miss a request for something? or did this slip by? You can follow either the Bugbear or _"pouches" Fannagen_.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2013)

As Gorgol motions Makoa to take cover, Makoa will assume a position on the other side of the door frame from his old friend.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 5, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> @_*Herobizkit*_, Did I miss a request for something? or did this slip by? You can follow either the Bugbear or _"pouches" Fannagen_.



 @_*Scott DeWar*_, I guess I'm at a loss as to why I'd follow either.  I'm assuming that I'm supposed to ask for a contract with the shifty captain and/or follow the shifty bugbear, but I'm not sure why my character would do either.  Am I currently a free agent, looking for new work?  Did "Pouches" just buy the Zee Khron? As a Neutral Good character, I don't see the benefit of working with the captain if he's one of ill-repute, and the Bugbear is assumed 'evil' unless your world works differently... but you're saying that my old ship was also laden with criminal activity?

So yes, some direction is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Herobizkit said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_, I guess I'm at a loss as to why I'd follow either.  I'm assuming that I'm supposed to ask for a contract with the shifty captain and/or follow the shifty bugbear, but I'm not sure why my character would do either.  Am I currently a free agent, looking for new work?  Did "Pouches" just buy the Zee Khron? As a Neutral Good character, I don't see the benefit of working with the captain if he's one of ill-repute, and the Bugbear is assumed 'evil' unless your world works differently... but you're saying that my old ship was also laden with criminal activity?
> 
> So yes, some direction is what I'm looking for.




Ah, What was I hoping in my evil twisted mind of mine .. .. ..
one or more of the following:
1. To follow the *EVIL* bugbear and see what the shifty captains are up to

2. follow pouches quietly and see what that pirate was up to and thwart his *EVIL PLANS
*
3. Fact: Yes, you are indeed a free agent

4. investigate what the bar keep thinks of this, or fellow shipmates.

by the way, I like the ease of use for fonts, colors and what not has become with the new bb software


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 5, 2013)

double post, somehow.  See next post. ^_^


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Here begins the tale of Garias Bazlagg, Dwarven Warrior-Scholar and Magus...*_

Garias Bazlagg was pleased to be rid of the _Zee Khron_.  Now that his contractual obligations were fulfilled, he was ready to drink away the foul taste of the baseless mercenary work and get on with a new port of call.  

No sooner than he was handed his pay, a surly, hulking Bugbear sauntered in and collected its own sack of coin.  Garias knew that that "Pouches" had few scruples, but now, giving coin to a Bugbear?  Was there no low to which Pouches might stoop?

Garias decided that he might pass some time keeping track of this Bugbear, see where he might go or do.  And once Garias learned of the Bugbear's mission, he could then confront "Pouches" with some city guards for good measure.  The seas could do with one less pirate.

Garias waited a few breaths, then left the ship and in the direction of the Bugbear...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

*Borhald Threndor, Garias Bazlagg, Gorgal and Makoa*

_*        GM:   huh, had more to this post but .. .. ..     *_Garius sees the bugbear leave, but when he looks outside in the fog and darkness it is not so easy. Then suddenly at the edge of his dark vision, he sees the bugbear round a corner, the evening mists swirl behind him. 

Keeeping up with the stealthy creature is actually proving difficult with the evening fog, but he still sees him ahead; as if the fates are with him. Finally the tailing leads to the warehouse district, a place that many hours ago should be cold, dark and silent.

But not here, A human stalks the bugbear and apperently two halforcs are studieing the human. The bugbear slips into a backlit warehouse door, then the human sneaks up on the door .. .. ..
_*
Borhold*_ approaches the backlit door, but then notices two big humanoids in the darkness of the foggy night moving toward either him or the door.

*Gorgal and Makoa* now see an average size humanoid sneaking up on the mysterious backlit door slightly opening it.

_*Garias*_ sees a shadow, average humanoid in size, approaching the back lit door, slightly opening it. Then two figures who were talking now are approaching the door stealthily.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


Should we maybe, I dunno, roll initiative to see who can sneak up to whom? *lol*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

yes, do so. That sounds fair. This can get messy otherwise.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2013)

OOC:  Any idea where Darthan is at the moment?


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2013)

Borhald senses the two large humanoids approaching and quickly makes a decision.  If they are look-outs for the sneak he was following, he was already in deep trouble.  And whatever trouble life throws at him, a man must face it on his feet.  He turns to the two hulking figures and takes a few steps towards them.  When he speaks, he keeps his voice low, as one uses when speaking with fellow hunters when the prey may be near.  

"I really hope you two are not muscle for the fellow I was trailing...  but if you are, we might as well get any rough business out of the way."  In the dim light, the others can tell the man is big for a human, and that he wears a plain breastplate over simple clothing, and is accoutered with many weapons, including sword, axe, and bow.  His rough-shorn tawny mane, cold blue eyes, and brawn make him seem out of place in the city.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

*Darthan*



Leif said:


> OOC:  Any idea where _*Darthan*_ is at the moment?



 Why yessss, I DO gnow where he is.



Leif said:


> _*Darthan*_ slips as quietly as he can through the shadows in _*Kanala*_'s wake.  When she, the object of his fondest desires, turns outside her door, his heart froze.  Why could he not approach her?  Why was he so terrified?  Oh, yes.  It was because she was so far above his station and a gentlewoman like that could not be sullied by the likes of _*Darthan*_, who bore the weight of the blood of dozens upon his soul.  He melted back into the shadows until Kanala was safely in her home, and then he, too, went to his abode and fell into a restless and fitful sleep.




        *GM:*   You didn't think it would be this easy, did you?     
You hear a sound behid you of some pile of refuse being disturbed. You turn around to see 3 goblins turning to see you. They lick their chops and one says, "_*LUNCH!*_"

Initiative, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

*Kanala* needs to give me a perception check, please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2013)

Kanala makes her careful way home, leery as always of the rough streets where she now makes her living . . .

Perception (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

*Kanala*



Mowgli said:


> *Kanala* makes her careful way home, leery as always of the rough streets where she now makes her living . . .
> 
> Perception (1d20+1=16)




_*Kanala*_ was just about to close the door for the evening when the sound of refuse being disturbed followed by an all to familiar type of voice speaking from a distance as close as accross the street

_*"LUNCH!"*_

  From her days as a hunter she has heard quite a few creatures, though none meant mayhem like that of a goblin. However, that was on the trail. This goblin's accented voice sounded like it was in its typical state, hungry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

Helfdan said:


> Borhald senses the two large humanoids approaching .. .. ..




        *GM:*  initiative please .. .. ..
mua ha ha ha! ahem, oops, sorry.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> You [Darthan] hear a sound behid you of some pile of refuse being disturbed. You turn around to see 3 goblins turning to see you. They lick their chops and one says, "_*LUNCH!*_"
> 
> Initiative, please.




Darthan whirls around with practiced agility, drawing his sword as he spins, and, guided by the sounds he hears, thrusts deftly with the point of his longsword.

initiative; attack; damage (1d20+2=19, 1d20+9=17, 1d8+5=6)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2013)

*Borhald*

Initiative 1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 6, 2013)

Garias

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3958844/ -- Initiative: 7


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2013)

_Goblins . . . now what would_ those _troublesome pests be doing roaming the wharfs at night?_ Kanala stalks off in the direction of the sounds, pulling her longbow and an arrow from the quiver at her waist as she goes.

Initiative (1d20+1=5)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2013)

Initiative (1d20+3=21)

"Faszic ho drazak wyz bo narkak," Gorgol comments to Mokoa in orcish before switching to common. "Woah, your quick for a big paleskin aren't you friend. The fellow you are trailing is nothing to us. We were just taking a stroll for a bit of exercise." While his words are easy his posture is wary and he rests a hand on the wickedly spiked whip at his side. "Being naturally curious fellows his sneaking about inspired us to alter course and see the color of his flag." 

[sblock=Translation]Guess hiding was easier when we were smaller.[/sblock]

Initiative (1d20+3=21)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Initiative (1d20+3=21)
> 
> "Faszic ho drazak wyz bo narkak," Gorgol comments to Mokoa in orcish before switching to common. "Woah, your quick for a big paleskin aren't you friend. The fellow you are trailing is nothing to us. We were just taking a stroll for a bit of exercise." While his words are easy his posture is wary and he rests a hand on the wickedly spiked whip at his side. "Being naturally curious fellows his sneaking about inspired us to alter course and see the color of his flag."
> 
> ...




Borhald nods pensively.  "Seems we are like-minded, friend.  It is none of my business, but something tells me he's up to no good."   He shrugs his armored shoulders.  "Let us be at it, then."  He then turns back to the door meaning to peer inside.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2013)

[sblock=Helfdan]I think we are already just inside the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2013)

Gorgol moves deeper into the warehouse using the crates as cover as he goes. Embarrassingly, he is not as stealthy as he tried to be in front of his old comrade and the big man. His face colors slightly. _Maybe this rabbit isn't as sharp-eyed as he wants to be either...
_

stealth (1d20+7=10)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Battle post; work in progress*



Leif said:


> Darthan whirls around with practiced agility, drawing his sword as he spins, and, guided by the sounds he hears, thrusts deftly with the point of his longsword.
> 
> initiative; attack; damage (1d20+2=19, 1d20+9=17, 1d8+5=6)






Mowgli said:


> _Goblins . . . now what would_ those _troublesome pests be doing roaming the wharfs at night?_ Kanala stalks off in the direction of the sounds, pulling her longbow and an arrow from the quiver at her waist as she goes.
> 
> Initiative (1d20+1=5)



 Kanala has a short distance to move. Less then 30 feet away is a human whith his back too her facing off with 3 goblins licking their lips; they draw small shortswords and attack as she watches.
init:
1d20+6=14

att and dam
g1 1d20+2=15, 1d4=4
g2 1d20+2=13, 1d4=1
g3 1d20+2=10, 1d4=2

The man is well armed and armore;. A veteran of battle of some sort as he defends himself from all three attacks

        *GM:*  g1, g2 have soft [partial] cover from the human, g3 is in plain view

Initiative order:
19 Darthan [Leif]hits for 6 damage
14 Goblins [hungry buggers]
5 Kanala [@Mowgli]  <---Your turn

1. 5/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14
2. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14
3. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Helfdan said:


> Initiative 1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)






Scotley said:


> Initiative (1d20+3=21)
> 
> "Faszic ho drazak wyz bo narkak," Gorgol comments to Mokoa in orcish before switching to common. "Woah, your quick for a big paleskin aren't you friend. The fellow you are trailing is nothing to us. We were just taking a stroll for a bit of exercise." While his words are easy his posture is wary and he rests a hand on the wickedly spiked whip at his side. "Being naturally curious fellows his sneaking about inspired us to alter course and see the color of his flag."
> 
> ...






Scotley said:


> Gorgol moves deeper into the warehouse using the crates as cover as he goes. Embarrassingly, he is not as stealthy as he tried to be in front of his old comrade and the big man. His face colors slightly. _Maybe this rabbit isn't as sharp-eyed as he wants to be either...
> _
> 
> stealth (1d20+7=10)






Herobizkit said:


> Garias
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3958844/ -- Initiative: 7





Initiative order


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2013)

1d20+3=20 - initiative


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2013)

Makoa brushes off Gorgol's comment about hiding being easier as a kid as Makoa (having great self confidence) thinks he is pretty well hidden.  But when Borhald speaks to them, Makoa is glad it's dark so that the his embarrassment is not seen.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 9, 2013)

Borhald moves in beside the half-orcs, trying to be stealthy despite his armor.  

Stealth 13 (15 vs. goblinoids)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

*GM:*  Sorry guys, been a bit crazy lately. My brother is being a big worry wort about my blood sugars and spent all day today to prove him wrong. Also been a major pain for the arm day as well. will get something asap.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

inittiative order:

Borhald [halfdan]: init 22; stealth 13, 15 vs goblinoids; perception 13, 15 vs goblinoids

Gorgal [Scotley]:  init 21; stealth 10; perception

Makoa [mleibrock]:  init 20; stealth ; perception

Garius [Herobizkit]:  init 7; stealth ; perception

Those at the warehouse, may have a whole set of perceptions from the four of you?  @_*Herobizkit*_  and  @_*mleibrock*_ , A stealth from you two as well

The two large humanoids that were talking move into the light and Borhold sees them in the light of the open door - they are of orc blood, well armed and armored. They address the human as he approaches and  see him as one not to be trifled with as well. it might be possible they have a common interest here. thay is that bugbear up to so late in this district.

Garius sees the three approach each other, though it is a bit hard to know their intent exactly, their actions do show that the sneaking of that bugbear seems to have caught their attention as it has his.


  @_*Mowgli*_ , its your turn at the goblin buffet line


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 10, 2013)

*Borhald*

Perception 13 (15 vs. goblinoids)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2013)

Kanala makes a snap decision; she quickly draws an arrow to her ear and lets fly . . . the shaft zip past the human and slams into the chest of one of his attackers.

Longbow Attack (1d20+5=25)
Crit Confirm (1d20+5=7) (No Crit )
Damage (1d8+1=9)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Kanala has a short distance to move. Less then 30 feet away is a human whith his back too her facing off with 3 goblins licking their lips; they draw small shortswords and attack as she watches.
> init:
> 1d20+6=14
> 
> ...



        *GM:*  



Mowgli said:


> Kanala makes a snap decision; she quickly draws an arrow to her ear and lets fly . . . the shaft zip past the human and slams into the chest of one of his attackers.
> 
> Longbow Attack (1d20+5=25)
> Crit Confirm (1d20+5=7) (No Crit )
> Damage (1d8+1=9)




Darthan sees an arrow shot from behind him as it plants squarely in the chest. Darthan and Kanala see the goblin get knocked back from the force of the blow.

The goblin thay was in the center exclaims greedy joy as it pounces on the fallen goblin like a shark in a pool of blood, the other eyes Darthin and stabs at the meal in front of him.
  @_*Leif*_  's turn

 Darthan [Leif]: init 19 <--- at bat
  Goblins [hungry buggers] init 14
  Kanala [Mowgli] init 5

1. -4/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14 dying
2. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14 in view of Kanala
3. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2013)

*Darthan, Human Fighter*

Darthan easily sidesteps the pitiful attack of the goblin and counters with a riposte, sadly, he steps in a small divot in the earth and staggers a bit to keep from turning his ankle.  The thrust goes well wide of its mark.


Attack at the second goblin he has attacked, g3 actually. (1d20+9=13, 1d8+5=11)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

Darthan [Leif]: init 19 misses his mark
  Goblins [hungry buggers] init 14 g2 eating lunch,  g3 attacking .. .. ..1d20+2=3, 1d4=3
  Kanala [Mowgli] init 5 <---- [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] your turn again

1. -10/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14 dead as a hog on a spit
2. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14 in view of Kanala - eating his buddy
3. 11/11 AC 16 t 13 ff 14 						attacks and misses


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2013)

Makoa
perception (1d20+8=28)
stealth (1d20+1=15)

20's are flying from invisible castle right now, that is going to be frustrating later...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2013)

perception (1d20+7=9)

OOC: Ha, no 20's for me. That is an 11 if looking for (poorly) hidden objects.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2013)

Once more, Kanala fires her bow as she was trained to do, and the bolt slams home in the feasting goblin's torso.

Longbow Attack (1d20+5=20)
Damage (1d8+1=7)


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 11, 2013)

Perception: 1d20+6=17 (18 if determining surprise)
Stealth: 1d20+2=6 (4 due to -2 ACP from chain shirt +1)

Garias is well-focused on his surroundings but takes little care in disguising his own movements.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> inittiative order:
> 
> Borhald [halfdan]: init 22; stealth 13, 15 vs goblinoids; perception 13, 15 vs goblinoids
> 
> ...




near the door, Makoa and Garius notce a shadow off in the distance in the shape of a humanoid and the same two hear movement and talking within the warehouse. 

Garius in his attempt to keep his armor from scraping on the side of the stone wall steps on a dried splinter of a board tha makes a sharp _*CRACK!*_ in the still night air. The talking ceases.

crickets chirp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Once more, Kanala fires her bow as she was trained to do, and the bolt slams home in the feasting goblin's torso.
> 
> Longbow Attack (1d20+5=20)
> Damage (1d8+1=7)




The goblin is greatly wounded, turns and runs to his attacker! 
 [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: AOO on goblin 2 please

I also need perception checks from you two .. .. ..


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2013)

*Darthan, Human Fighter*

Darthan, seeing his foe's exposed flank, thrusts again, and this time he has the satisfaction of feeling the slight resistance of skin as he thrusts into the creature's body.

att/dam 1d20+9=23, 1d8+5=8

percep 1d20-1=12


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2013)

Gorgol curses under his breath then grabs a waterskin from his belt in one hand and Garius' shoulder with the other. He slurs his voice and steps out dragging Garius. "You see mate. No bloody tavern in here. That tart played you like a fiddle. You'll never see your coin purse again. 'Meet you at the bar,' coos she, 'would love to have a drink or two while I wait.'" He spits, "Load of horse dung and you ate it up and handed over not just a few coins, but your whole pay. Never been a watering hole in this district you great fool..." He leads Garius in a broad circle gesturing expansively and taking a pull from the skin while trying to spot the speakers.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2013)

Herobizkit said:


> Stealth: 1d20+2=6 (4 due to -2 ACP from chain shirt +1)




[sblock=Herobizkit]In order to be magical a chain shirt must first be Masterwork. Being masterwork reduces the armor check penalty for armor or shields by 1. So you should only be at -1 ACP for a +1 chain shirt. Obviously not a big enough difference on this occasion to do any good, but maybe next time. 

Here's a link, just scroll way down to the part labeled 'Masterwork Armor' 

Hope you don't mind me including your character in Gorgol's ruse, but hey it was your dice roll that got us into trouble. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Gorgol curses under his breath then grabs a waterskin from his belt in one hand and Garius' shoulder with the other. He slurs his voice and steps out dragging Garius. "You see mate. No bloody tavern in here. That tart played you like a fiddle. You'll never see your coin purse again. 'Meet you at the bar,' coos she, 'would love to have a drink or two while I wait.'" He spits, "Load of horse dung and you ate it up and handed over not just a few coins, but your whole pay. Never been a watering hole in this district you great fool..." He leads Garius in a broad circle gesturing expansively and taking a pull from the skin while trying to spot the speakers.




bluff roll, please


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2013)

Kanala's Perception (1d20+1=7)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2013)

Makoa quickly catches on to what Gorgol has up his sleeve and he looks for another way out of the warehouse to use his friend's ruse to sneak out and see what else might be about.  If there is not another way out, Makoa will wait until Gorgol and Garius are will into the street and will stealthily sneak out the same door and slink alongside the warehouse until he makes it to the corner of the building.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

@_*Herobizkit*_  and [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION], howzabot aid anothers?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2013)

OOC: bluff (1d20=15)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

*Darthan/Kanala*

*Darthan*: percep 12

_*Kanala*_: percep 7

With an arrow protruding from his small gut the goblin's gut is split wide open, his artery and eviseri spilling on the ground. The last goblin stops and drops his short sword with a [sharp toothy ] grin akin to that of a child with a hand full of cookies. 

*Darthan*: Behind the goblin comes gutteral voices and crunching of loose rock.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2013)

*Darthan, Human Fighter*

Darthan resumes his guarded stance with a ready weapon.  " 'Ware yonder," he says indicating with a nod of his head the direction or place from which he heard the gutteral voices.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 12, 2013)

Garias frowns as he considers this random stranger's action.  It seems like a good idea, but now that he's been made, he sees no reason to slink away like a filthy goblin - especially from the hulk of a goblin standing before him.

"Easy there, sailor.  The tavern's THAT way," Garias says as he points behind him.  Turning to face the bugbear, he changes his speech to the Goblin tongue and asks, "So, what's all THIS about, you drowned rat of a bugbear?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 12, 2013)

Borhald sees the others attempting to bluff the big, hairy goblinoid, and decides to hole his peace until he knows its intentions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

Herobizkit said:


> Garias frowns as he considers this random stranger's action.  It seems like a good idea, but now that he's been made, he sees no reason to slink away like a filthy goblin - especially from the hulk of a goblin standing before him.
> 
> "Easy there, sailor.  The tavern's THAT way," Garias says as he points behind him.  Turning to face the bugbear, he changes his speech to the Goblin tongue and asks, "So, what's all THIS about, you drowned rat of a bugbear?"






Helfdan said:


> Borhald sees the others attempting to bluff the big, hairy goblinoid, and decides to hole his peace until he knows its intentions.




        *GM:*  I am sorry,bet there seems to be a bit of confusion here at the bugbear sight .. .. .. .. ..
The only thing you have thus far is a warehouse, full of shelves where you saw the bugbear disappear into and heard muffled voices.

the voices stopped when Gorgol      [



Spoiler



complete and totally botched in a massive epic failure


]         *GM:*  rolled a low stealth roll.

Now to disarm the "accidental" intrusion into the      [



Spoiler



liches' lair diguised as an obiquitious


]         *GM:*  warehouse, you guys are trying to bluff your way out.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2013)

Ooc: since we lost the element of surprise, Gorgol was just trying to get a look around and size up the possible opposition.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

Your dark vision does not reach to the corners completely, but you catch glimpses of large humanoids walking at the very edge of your vision. Warehouse is quite large. New perception Gorgal and Makoa? it would be hard for the human, but Garius too.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2013)

OOC: Perception (1d20+6=11)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2013)

perception (1d20+8=28)


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 13, 2013)

Perception: 1d20+6=24

Know (Nobility): 1d20+3=19 +2 for Breadth of Experience = 21

Edit: Breadth of Experience also lets me do know Knowledge checks untrained... and is now my favourite feat EVER.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

*GM:*  Gah! I had this encounter all typed up and has grown legs and run off! please be patient![/gm


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> *GM:*  Gah! I had this encounter all typed up and [it] has grown legs and run off! please be patient!











*OOC:*


OH, NOES!!!  We have to take on the leg-growing, running, impatient, encounter monster!

We're gonna DIE!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2013)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Perception (1d20+6=11)






mleibrock said:


> perception (1d20+8=28)






Herobizkit said:


> Perception: 1d20+6=24












*OOC:*


 ok, got the encounter re wrote, and had dinner to make. Any one know how Leif and family are doing? 







spoilers with 'skill: dc' are on the honor system, mostly. I require the roll to be posted with the skill that applies
 [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION], [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] : 

[sblock= Perception - DC 17]
1d20=17
you see 3 humanoids about 6 1/2 ft tall, ugly as a pug dog, well armored with chain mail bows with great axes and great clubs. definately not human. The babards in the dim light look to be red with a black bird of some sort.

[sblock=Knowledge - Nobility dc 15]
the haraldry of red background and a black bird {Eagle?} is not local, at least 20 miles away, belonging to an Earl known for trade on the river near by to a distant_ hundred acre_ [a unit of land given to landed nobles by royalty] of his manorial holdings.

[sblock=Knowledge - Nobility dc 20]
this earl is greedy, power hungry and hates that he has to pay this city river taxes *and* port taxes

[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2013)

Did something happen with Leif?


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think he was just worried because I was sick and felt so bad yesterday, or whenever that was.  Not really sure now.  But yeah, I'm doing better and went to work today.  I even felt good enough to fight with a 10-year-old this evening.  Don't try it -- you just can't freakin' win, man.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2013)

Garias grits his jaw, then snorts.  "Earls and their tax evasion," he mumbles to the nearest interloper, "Hardly worth getting a bloody nose over.  Still, that bugbear is going to cause no end of trouble if left to his own affairs."

Garias fingers the sharp, bladed disk hung on his waist and considers his options.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2013)

Gorgol, suddenly feeling very exposed with potential enemies he can't see in the area, steps casually to the nearest crate to get some cover and see what happens next.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2013)

A challenge from within the building is heard, "Eh! waccha doin in 'ere? no trusspassin!" Th shadow figures are now approaching. they have stepped close enough to see what they are .. .. ..

you see 3 humanoids about 6 1/2 ft tall, ugly as a pug dog, well armored  with chain mail bows with great axes and great clubs. definately not  human. The tabards in the dim light look to be red with a black bird of  some sort.


re: post by Leif
I think he was just worried because I was sick and felt so bad  yesterday, or whenever that was.  Not really sure now.  But yeah, I'm  doing better and went to work today.  I even felt good enough to fight  with a 10-year-old this evening.  Don't try it -- you just can't  freakin' win, man. 						

I was worried. in your 1st ed game I am in, Straad asked where you were. Arguing with a 6 year old is also no win.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2013)

*OOC:*




Scott DeWar said:


> I was worried. in your 1st ed game I am in, Straad asked where you were.



Taken care of in that game, I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2013)

rather graphically at that.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2013)

In the shadows, Makoa makes some subtle gestures with his hands and whispers a couple words.

[sblock=OOC]cast guidance on himself - This spell imbues the subject with a touch of divine guidance. The creature gets a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. It must choose to use the bonus before making the roll to which it applies.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2013)

"Hey youz! git out!", you here a challenge from one of the guards. funny, why so armed and so armored, and so way off the grid for choice of guards, half ogre. hmmmm. He mANuver to get a clean shot at you.









*OOC:*


i ma looking for an easy to use thing to make maps with. ideas? preferences? keep in mind i only have one good hand and no money.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2013)

*Darthan*



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> "Hey youz! git out!", you here a challenge from one of the guards. funny, why so armed and so armored, and so way off the grid for choice of guards, half ogre. hmmmm. He mANuver to get a clean shot at you.



OOC:  Are these the 'gutteral voices' that Darthan heard?


*Dewar, OOC:*  You can use MS Excel to good effect, and it is free and usually already installed on most computers.  All you have to do is alter the width of the columns until it is equal to the height of the rows, and bingbangbam presto -- instant graph paper!  Then you just draw maps on it by adding borders to the cells in the grid.  If you don't have excel, you can pick up a suite of freebies from OpenOffice.com that contains a very serviceable spreadsheet clone.  It's what I use.

*Skyrock2610, OOC:*  I'm ok, thanks! -- See post 96 below.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


@Scott Dewar - what KIND of maps?  ALL kinds, something to use here, outdoor, indoor, interactive...?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2013)

ooc: ones to use here

Leif: no, these are different voices


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Borhald Threndor*

The burly ranger moves around one of the crates, trying to get some cover from the approaching foes.   He will gladly fight them, but in his own terms!

Stealth: 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: ones to use here



OOC:  Like I said below in my last post (# 104),   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] turned me on to the idea of using a basic spreadsheet to make dungeon maps to use on ENWorld, and it works great!  You can make overland maps the same way, with lots of cool colors and symbols, they just have to be on a square grid is all....

Sorta OOC:  Roger that on the different voices thing.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i ma looking for an easy to use thing to make maps with. ideas? preferences? keep in mind i only have one good hand and no money.




OOC: Sent you an email at your Hotmail with some suggestions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

will look later. need rest right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> spoilers with 'skill: dc' are on the honor system, mostly. I require the roll to be posted with the skill that applies
> @_*Herobizkit*_ ,  @_*mleibrock*_  :
> 
> [sblock= Perception - DC 17]
> ...






mleibrock said:


> In the shadows, *Makoa* makes some subtle gestures with his hands and whispers a couple words.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]cast guidance on himself - This spell imbues the subject with a touch of divine guidance. The creature gets a +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. It must choose to use the bonus before making the roll to which it applies.   [/sblock]






Scott DeWar said:


> "Hey youz! git out!", you here a challenge from one of the guards. funny, why so armed and so armored, and so way off the grid for choice of guards, half ogre. hmmmm. He maneuvers to get a clean shot at you.






Leif said:


> OOC:  Are these the 'guttural voices' that* Darthan* heard?




        *GM:*  no. The guttural voices you heard were those of a goblinoid accent, where these in the warehouse are more of a giantish accent.     

        *GM:*  getting this back on track. need to double check where all the info is at, and who is where.
More info to come.     

notes: doors that were opened are at S,2 and T,2, a 10 foot wide doorway with a sliding door on a rail



View attachment warehouse1.1.1.xls


----------

